# Aggressive flying fox



## Konrad Michalski (16 Sep 2014)

Hi. I got myself 20 neon tetras for a start and also 2 flying foxes. When I fed neons for no reason one of my foxes started chasing neons and tried to nip their fins. As they are still very small they can'tcause any damage to the neons but I'm slightly scared what may happen when they are grown. Is this a normal behavior for FF? I red some info in wikipedia and according to them they should be fine with neons. Has anyone noticed their bad behavior too?


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Sep 2014)

I have them for a while in my tank and although the FF were a bit naughty in the beginning they are nice now...I actually seldom see them


----------



## Julian (17 Sep 2014)

Mine seem to calm down now that I've varied their diet slightly. I alternate between flakes, blood worms, algae wafers and cucumber. I think it's just about keeping them fat.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (18 Sep 2014)

Thanks lads. It looks like after a couple of days my foxes are gettin better too. They are a lot calmer now and don't chase neons. I hope it will stay like that.


----------



## ian_m (18 Sep 2014)

My three flying foxes have got rather large and taken to scoffing my Glosso. I now have a bed of just stalks with tiny new leaves at the end.  (and uprooted and ate my HC carpet...).

I have a mate who will take them, shame.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (18 Sep 2014)

I won't let them grow that big. In about two months when tank is fully matured I'll take them back to the shop and replace them with some otocinclus.


----------



## Kevin DuRose (18 Nov 2014)

Flying fox is often confused with the siamese algae eater.  The siamese algae eater is what you need definitely not a fox as its aggressive and doesn't eat algae. Look here to identify what you need 
http://njananoob.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/identifying-algae-eaters.html


----------



## Jason Burk (20 Nov 2014)

Kevin DuRose said:


> Flying fox is often confused with the siamese algae eater.  The siamese algae eater is what you need definitely not a fox as its aggressive and doesn't eat algae. Look here to identify what you need
> http://njananoob.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/identifying-algae-eaters.html



Hi there, just to say my friend that Flying Foxes, not mixing them with SAE, will definitely eat algae  
- Jason


----------



## ian_m (20 Nov 2014)

My mate was going to take my foxes tonight as they are scoffing my Glosso and damaging other plants, but once again they have dodged moving as mate in hospital


----------



## Konrad Michalski (24 Nov 2014)

I looked carefully into it and it looks like I have Siamise Algae Eaters. I don't know why each pet shop in Leicester sells them as a Flying Foxes. Anyway they calmed down a lot, stop damaging my plants so I got another four of them as they seem to be a good cleaners.


----------

